# VP Shunt-I have a nasal



## jgossett (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a nasal bone xray, chest xray and an abdomen xray all to ensure a VP Shunt is placed properly.  I am looking for the V-Code, like the V58.82? that describes the VP Shunt.  Can any body help?
As I read through the radiology reports, there are no other indicators to support the medical necessity of the three procedures.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Sep 29, 2011)

If they are just checking status then I would use V45.2.  If there is a documented problem, then look at 996.2.


----------

